# What shoes for this dress? [was: Newport News dress question]



## martygreene (Apr 29, 2006)

Anyone happen to know how Newport News dresses tend to run in their sizes? Would a Large be too large for me?

They list a Large as being:
Sizes: 14 - 16
Bust: 39 1/2 - 41
Waist: 31 1/2 - 33
Hips: 41 1/2 - 43

Now, I'm 39.5-31-40 right now. I called to find out the actual garment measurements, and they didn't have them. Hrm. The dress is listed as "Pull-on styling. Rayon/spandex jersey knit."

To get it, or not to get it. Hard to say. I was going to get the medium, because with my figure I can tend to err on the small side with things that are stretchy and be ok, if it's not going too small... but they sold out of the medium. Hrm.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 29, 2006)

There sizes run pretty big in my opinion. Well maybe thats an overstatement.. but larget than the norm. =)


----------



## martygreene (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_There sizes run pretty big in my opinion. Well maybe thats an overstatement.. but larget than the norm. =)_

 
Hrm, interesting. I've heard some folk say they run true, some say they run small, and some say they run large. I really wish they could give me the actual garment measurements!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 29, 2006)

I hesistated whether to say true or large... and in the past I've ordered a variety of items from NN.  I don't know if this will help you... but when I ordered a dress the size I got was the same size I would get my pants usually and it fit perfectly... snug but still lots of breathing room. Usually my pant size is smaller than my dress size.......so I think that why I say they run a little larger...


----------



## martygreene (Apr 29, 2006)

so you went by size number, not by measurements? That's the hard thing, is knowing whether their measurements or thier size number/name is what to go by.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 30, 2006)

i went  by size... =/


----------



## martygreene (May 1, 2006)

Huzzah! They suddenly have Mediums back in stock- so no more fretting! I know a medium will fit!

Now, what shoes should I wear with this dress? I'll be doing my hair up in an edwardian style, I'll see if I can find some photos of the styles I'm deciding between...


----------



## martygreene (May 1, 2006)

here, these are the closest images of the two hairstyles I'm deciding between I could find:


----------



## kaliraksha (May 2, 2006)

I like the second hairstyle more.. and I'm still thinking on the shoes.. =)


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 2, 2006)

I like both hairstyles but am leaning more towards the first one. As far as shoes go, is this for a day event, night event or both?

What really comes to mind are brown or black button up round toe boots with a slight heel. That would tie the whole thing together. but if you want something less costumey then I'd say some brown flat sandals with some pretty beading.

btw- what a pretty dress. I'm going to a day wedding the end of may and still need to get a dress, I'll have to check out Newport News for some options!


----------



## Shimmer (May 2, 2006)

I would likely wear a nude colored shoe, if I found a cute enough one.
OR
strappy silver ones.
OR...
gosh I love shoes.


----------



## martygreene (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_I like both hairstyles but am leaning more towards the first one. As far as shoes go, is this for a day event, night event or both?

What really comes to mind are brown or black button up round toe boots with a slight heel. That would tie the whole thing together. but if you want something less costumey then I'd say some brown flat sandals with some pretty beading.

btw- what a pretty dress. I'm going to a day wedding the end of may and still need to get a dress, I'll have to check out Newport News for some options! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, it's a daytime event. It's an art-nouveau garden party type wedding (I'm the seamstress making the dress, and the makeup artist, and the hair artist, and the tailor for the guys, and and and...). 

I just came up with an idea for shoes, a pair that I have actually... I'll take a photo of them and see what you folk think.

Oh, and if you DO get something from newport news soon- coupon code 613 will get you 15% off, or if you prefer 611 will get you free shipping.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_Oh, and if you DO get something from newport news soon- coupon code 613 will get you 15% off, or if you prefer 611 will get you free shipping._

 
Oooh, thank you! I went to the website this morning and saw a few really cute dresses so I might use these codes. Thanks again!!


----------

